# I GOT IT!!! I GOT IT!!! I GOT IT!!&#33



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I got the legal secretary position and start on Tuesday :chili: I've been working very hard to move to this position and I'm so glad it's finally paid off!! :yahoo: Thank you everyone for crossing fingers, toes, etc....and sending good thoughts my way-it worked :sLo_grouphug3: 

Gena


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats great Gena!!! :biggrin: CONGRATS TO YOU! :chili: :sHa_banana: :drinkup:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I'm glad you work for some really smart people who recognized your abilities.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats!!! :celebrate - fireworks: I'm soooooo happy for you!! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must celebrate with some Grape Juice.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Yahoo! I'm so glad for you! :chili: A baby girl, a wonderful dog, a beautiful home and raise ...I need to start hanging around you more! B)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so HAPPY for YOU!!!! You deserve it!!!! Things are just falling into place and that is GREAT!!!!!! You are very lucky because the economy is the pits right now........Again, that is just the BEST NEWS!!!! Go out and celebrate tonight!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YEAH!! :cheer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm happy things are going so well for you.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! :grouphug: Some background, I graduated from High School a year early and started working right away. I started working at law firms in about 2000 and am self-taught, I never went to school to be a legal secretary-so this is very exciting for me :biggrin: Hard work does pay off sometimes which is good to know! :smheat:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

YAY!!!! Congrats! You deserve it!

Enjoy, 
Daisy, Dusty and Molly


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: Great News :chili: Congrats!!!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! I am glad all of your hard work has paid off for you!!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer: I new you would get it :cheer: Congrats :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations! That's great news! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is so awesome, Gena!! I knew you were qualified and a great, loyal employee - I'm so glad that your employer recognized that, too!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

What fantastic news!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

CONGRATS!!! You deserve it! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS :chili: !!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats, Gena!!!! :chili: I'm so happy for you!!! :biggrin: You deserve it!!! :yahoo:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! :cheer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 27 2008, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625648


> Congrats!!! :celebrate - fireworks: I'm soooooo happy for you!! :celebrate - fireworks:[/B]


great news..jo


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

:cheer: Yeah for you!!!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:cheer: congrats!! :yahoo: :jackrabbitslims: :walklikeanegyptian: fantastic news!! :cheer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Gena I am very happy for you hon! You of all people deserved it!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations! You deserve it!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You are having a very blessed year - CONGRATULATIONS  Sarah


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You go girl!!! Congratulations!!!! Geez, looks like everything is going your way this year!!!!!


....may it never end... :smilie_daumenpos: 


Life is good!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats Gena, I know you've worked hard for this! :chili:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Congrats to you and the Bean, who will be there along for the ride at the new job!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! :sLo_grouphug3: Your encouragement and congrats means the world to me :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful!!! :dothewave: Congratulations. :clap:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:biggrin: CONGRATS :thumbsup:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats! Keep us posted and let us know how your first day goes!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations! I am so happy for you! Good luck on your new job!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Gena :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, this is such a great news :happy dance: I'm so happy for you

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks so much! :biggrin: At least my first week will be a short one, Monday being a holiday and all


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS! :aktion033: I am glad your hard work is paying off for you and that you are so happy about this.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah Gena! We all knew you'd get the job! You're having a fabulous year...first the little bean and now the new job! I'm so happy for you. I was thinking about you this weekend. I was in South Dakota. I went to Rapid City for my nephews wedding but Jasmyne didn't get to go. We had a fast and furious trip. It was amazing to drive across South Dakota. It's been years and years since I've been in that part of the country and it is beautiful. Maybe someday I'll get to North Dakota.


----------

